
History tells us what may happen next with Brexit and Trump - musha68k
https://medium.com/@theonlytoby/history-tells-us-what-will-happen-next-with-brexit-trump-a3fefd154714#.awa70blx6
======
blackflame7000
Can anyone make a critical Trump argument without immediately satisfying
Godwin's Law?

------
SixSigma
And people call Trump a fearmonger !

~~~
kamau
He predicted you'd say that.

